# freebsd-update update3 doesn't resolve anymore



## Scanline (Apr 7, 2021)

Hi all,

I was doing some update and discover that update3.freebsd.org doesn't resolve anymore.
Is it a permanent issue?

update1, update2, update4, update5 are all online and in sync with the same content  


Marc


----------



## SirDice (Apr 7, 2021)

Well, that's why there are several of them. Don't know if it's actually offline or not but it's certainly possible (for whatever reason, broken hardware, maintenance, etc).


----------

